#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Welke Disco set in eigen beheer?

## LuPuS

Naar aanleiding van Sis zijn post op het Live forum...

Over welke disco beschikken jullie? (Zelfbouw? Aangekocht?)
Waarom hebben jullie voor deze discoset gekozen?
Waarom dat merk?

----------


## timmel

Hier komt ie dan;

2 x Pioneer CDJ500 II
2 x Sherwood toploader cdplayer
1 x Kenwood minidisk

1 x Rodec MX180 MK2
1 x Gemini

2 x Carver PT2400
1 x DAP PT 1800
1 x AA-Craaft

1 x Yorkville processor
1 x Behringer CX3400

2 x Yorkville L804 topkast (2x15 inch + 2x6.5 inch + 1.4 inch)(800W RMS)
4 x Yorkville LS808 bas (18 inch)(800W RMS)
2 x Bullfrog (2x15 inch + 1 inch) (600W RMS)
2 x DAP K115 (400W RMS)

4 x Showtec Tornado scan
12 x Par64
14 x Par56
1 x 1500W strobo
6 x blacklights
2 x rookmachine
2 x spiegelbol
15m truss
2 x wind-up 5.2m max 150kg
4 x wind-up 2.3m
.....
 ...
  .


Waarom we dit gekocht hebben?? Heel klein begonnen en langzaam betere spullen kopen. We hebben nog wel non-prof materiaal in gebruik maar ze doen het goed en ze komen vaak van pas. Onze laatste aanwinst is de Yorkville 4.8Kw-set. Waarom? Klinkt heel goed en supergoedkoop kunnen krijgen. Greetz Tim

----------


## ralph

2x cdj500
1x dateq XTC
1x shure sm58 draadloos
2x sl1200
1x sony md dinges
1x pioneer md dinges

Geen eigen PA, setje wordt bijna nooit onderweg gebruikt, mits het een klusje bij vrienden bekenden is..verder ben ik gewoon met profi shows onderweg

----------


## Controller

1x SoundCraft Spirit F1 14/2
1x Pioneer CMX 3000
1x Sony MD
1x EV Q44
2x EV Sx100+
2x DI phantom powered

----------


## djbirdie

DJ:
Numark CDN36
Behringer DX1000

Geluid:
STK V6 versterker
CPA speakers 200W
(deze set wordt alleen op de kleine dingen gebruikt, voor de rest huren.)

Licht:
8x PAR56 op T4
2x Contest RLR 320 rollerscan
1x Contest Dichrostar (double derby)
1x rookmachine
1x strobo 500W
1x Botex scenesetter 24

Klein begonnen zoals iedereen en steeds uitbreiden, nu op zoek naar een betere geluidsset.

----------


## DjFlo

Dj:
1* Jb systems mx4    
2* Jb systems Cd 200 
1* Jb systems pmd 12

Geluid
2* Jb systems pro 15 
2* Jb systems pro 18 
2* Jb systems c2 650

Licht:
2* 4 bar par 56
2* Jb systems super scimitar
1* Jb systems cmx 4 (dmx aansturing
1* Dmx software/hardware voor pc
1* Strobo
1* rookdoos
1* Blacklight
Kleine dingen zoals colermoon etc.

Ook klein begonnen en steeds meer uitbreiden.


groeten

floris

----------


## Pulse

setjes worden niet alleen voor disco gebruikt maar toch hier de lijst van m'n spullen:
Waarom gekozen voor een bepaald merk ? Meestal rationeel afwegen wat ik nodig heb en wat prijs/kwaliteit het aantrekkelijkste is.

djsets:
denon 1800f+ ecler mac 40i
tascam cdx1500 + gemini cdm1000 (mengtafel wordt nog wel es vervangen)
2*technics sl1210-mk2

geluid:
rekje met ultradrive dcx processor, crown MA601, T.amp2400
rekje met QSC rmx 2450 en cx3400 in monorack
QSC USA900 los

6* basreflex 15inch met eminence kappa 15 lF of beyma SM115-K (opvolger 15K200)
2* hoorngeladen 10/1 beyma (10M250+CP380M) topkasten
2* audiophony 2*15/1 fullrange kasten (ook met beyma)
2* 15/1 toppen

licht:
13m triangle truss
2*windups
2*gewoon statief
3*4bar par 64 raylight
2* T4 dmx bar par56 MFL
1* LM400 + rs8 controller
1* behringer LC.. controller
2*futurelight DJ-scan 250watt msd/2
1*jb-sys dmx 192 controller
2* strobo geni FL1800-dmx
3* goboflower 250watt effect
spiegelbol 50cm
1*antari Z1000 roker
1*antari Z80 kleine roker
en dan nog wat klein spul zoals blacklights enz

----------


## pilot

Verschillende merken door elkaar,door de jaren opgebouwd.
2xmaster dpu3k6
1xqsc3402
1xHK vc2400
2Xcitronic conquest 9
1xcitronic conquest 16
1xeq 8020 behringer
1x   3120
compressor/limiter
3x actief cross behringer
1x ultradrive
1xcitronic cross.

1x denon 2100
1x denon2500
1x denon 2600
dateq 7.2
master tool six
soundcraft 500
behringer mic. mengtafeltje

4x wbin
2x master sw18
2x jbl top
2x zelfbouw top 2x15 +2
2x hoorntop 2x12 +2
4x ps15 look alike
6x ps10 look alike
2x 18"baskastje

32x par64
8x par56
8x robocolor 2
6x 812 scan
2x 1220 scan
diverse derby's
z3000 rookmachine
z1200 rookmachine
lemaitre rookmachine
sgm pilot 2000
showtech 24 kanaals
m artin 2308's

----------


## Watt Xtra

LICHT
ongeveer 30 meter truss
4 maal wind-up
8 maal 4bar par 56 
4 maal scanner sc 380 futurelight
paar spiegelbollen
beetje versiering, de sneeuwpop en kerstbomen
paar par 36 spots
verlichte catwalk met blowers
controller Futurelight CP 256
behringer lichttafel voor parren

GELUID
4 maal 18" B&C laagkasten
4 maal plastic top met 15" Eminence en 2" Das driver
3 maal Studiomaster D1600 eindtrap
mengtafel, cd-spelers
draadloze mic.

hebben ook nog dubbel 12/2 toppen met beyma
dubbel 10/1.5 top hoorngeladen ook beyma
en cerwin vega B36 laagkast 18"
dit was het wel geloof ik

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja ook klein begonnen en steeds verder uitbreiden. dit blijven we trouwens doen, zijn alleen nu veel bezig met uitversterken van bandjes en daar heb je ander spul voor nodig, das ook erg duur!!

----------


## arie

lijstje van ons:

Hoog 4x das st 215 2x electro voice ecs 12-2
Laag 8x rcf esw 1018 zelfbouw met orginele speakers (l18s800)

Eindtrappen:

crest audio ca 12 2x
crest audio ca 9  2x
crest audio ca 6  2x
das processors met ev dx processors in elk rack (das voor het hoog en ev voor het laag en eventueel voor de 2 weg set

Nog op zoek naar crest pro 9001 en 10001!Dus als je er nog een weet mail gerust!!!

Mixer case met daarin dateq 7.2 en denon dn4000
parretjes strobootjes en trus met statiefen meen vmb pro76

----------


## LuPuS

Toch even mijn lijstje ertussen zetten...

Boxen:
2 x Promann topkasten PC415,
2 x Promann basskasten PB415,
2 x Promann basskasten PB512,

Versterkers:
InterM M1000 Top Versterker,
Electrovoice Q66 Bass Versterker,

Bijkomende apparatuur:
Limiter Behringer Composer Pro XL 2600,
Limiter dbx-166 XL,
Crossover dbx-223 XL,

Discobar:
- Stanton RM80
- Denon denon 1800f

Met natuurlijk dezelfde uitleg als iedereen...

----------


## zjeten

denon 2600f
rodec 180 mk3
technics sl1210 mk5g
2 x 700wrms nsx (touring)
2 x jensen 150wrms
1 maal limit versterker (100wrms)
1 x inter-m 15.5 (2x800wrms)
1 beghringer compresor limiter
1 beghringer effectentoestel
1 beghringer kleine menger voor effect
1 senheiser en 1shure microfoon
sony mdr 700 hoofdtelefoon

1 spooky blue laser (30 mw)
4 color changers (velleman)
4 scans space 250 (velleman)
4 moonflowers
2 geni strobes 1800w
1 f80 antari
1 cx1100 jb 
2 20w strobe
3 blacklights
3 spiegelbols 20 en 30 cm
martin freekie
1 rondomrond effectje

eigen besluit:klank niet slecht,licht low budget

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja nu kukken we elkaars lul meten!! is id beter om te reageren met feiten waarom je voor de apparatuur en merk hebt gekozen.

----------


## LuPuS

Zjeten,

Afkomst Belgium, Inter-M versterker, NSX boxen, Space scans velleman, dat ruikt gewoon naar bekafun  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## zjeten

ja lupus,ik ga idd naar bekafun.goeie prijzen en goede service.
heb er nog vakantiejob gedaan ook.
kben wel content van mijn nsx en inter-m.volgens mij goeie tussenklasse.
velleman is prijs kwaliteit niet zo slecht dus ...
het materiaal komt niet iedere week buiten,dan is zo'n merk wel ok voor mij.
mijn princiepe is om kleine dingen helemaal zelf te doen mits wat klank,pars en truss bij te huren.Dan de hele grote fuiven licht en klank volledig te huren zonder discobar.Daarom dat mijn discobar niet echt low budget is.
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## Funkmaster

> citaat:_Geplaatst door controller_
> 
> 1x SoundCraft Spirit F1 14/2
> 1x Pioneer CMX 3000
> 1x Sony MD
> 1x EV Q44
> 2x EV Sx100+
> 2x DI phantom powered



Waarom DI's voor discobar? en waarom een Spirit F1? Die lijkt me iets te groot voor discobar...

Zelf heb ik geen discobar (ooit poging tot, heb nog altijd een MPX-3 van Stageline staan), maar ben bezig met PA materiaal bijeen te sprokkelen...

----------


## dj ThunderXplosion

DJ
1x HQ-power Promix 400
1x McCrypt DJ-2150
1x meubel

Geluid
1x Limit LM-400
2x HQ-Power VDSG10
2x luidsprekerstatief

Licht
8x PAR 56 Short
1x HQ-Power Honeycomb
1x HQ-Power Mushroom
1x JB-Systems Lightsplash II
1x HQ-Power 75W strobo
1x Blacklight (achter het meubel)
1x Liteputer A-410
1x Aztek Power-12 schakelpaneel
1x lichtbrug 3m laddertruss + statieven

Andere
1x Tokaï LA-126KA (wordt gebruikt als extra microfoontoevoer)

----------


## Roeltej

Discomeubel:
Behringer DX1000
Tascam CD-X1500
Lexicon MPX-110
Philips HTK cd speler
PCDJ Red VRM pc met Dac-2
Sennheiser EW-135
Sennheiser E-845s
Behringer LC2412
JB Systems SM1612
Showtec PSA-161

Geluid:
DBX Driverack PA
ADJ V3000+
ADJ V5000+
2x HK Audio PR-115
4x B18 (zelfbouwsub met B&C PZB46)
Behringer UB1204

Licht
8x P56 kort op T4
2x JB Systems Winner II
2x Showtec Bat1
50cm Spiegelbal
1500w Geni dmx strobe
120cm blacklight
Showtec Lichtjockey (djmingle)
Jem Technofog

en paar speaker en lichtpaaltjes en berg kabels

Hoe we hierop komen, steeds beetje uitbreiden, af en toe heb je wat nieuws nodig, dan ga je lezen en zoeken en nog meer lezen en vragen enz... uiteindelijk komt er vaak iets naar boven wat wel aan je verwachtingen voldoet en dat schaf je aan.
Ook 2e hands paar leuke aanbiedingen gehad.

Bij licht zitten wel paar 'fun' dingen, van die fijne inpulsaankopen die je wel leuk lijken, maar lang niet zoveel als bij sommige mensen het geval is.

----------


## arie

Misschien is het leuk om er bij te zetten op wat voorn soort feesten jullie je richten, dan kun je namelijk beter zien wie wat, voor wat voorn klussen gebruikt.Valt mij op dat veel mensen zich richten op de kleinere feesten(200personen en minder).Misschien is het ook leuk om er eens bij te zetten wat voorn prijzen jullie vragen voor een avondje muziek.

Ik zal wel beginnen, wij proberen ons zoveel mogenlijk te richten op de feesten vanaf 150man tot 2000.We vragen voor een kleine show 250 euro (kleine show is per kant twee esw 1018 met een ecs 12-2 topje versterkt met crest ca 12 en 9, als licht gebruiken we bij deze show 4 x par balk en twee maal 1500w strobo en ma 12-2 taveltje) hiermee draaien we ongeveer tot 250 man.Voor grotere dingen gebruiken we een hoorn geladen geluid set 4x das st 215 en 8x esw 1018 dit versterkt door crest 2x ca 12, 2x ca 9, 2x ca 6.Licht wordt dan uitgebreid met 6 x trackspot + ma scancommander. dit kost 400euro.Meer licht en geluid is op aanvraag, geluid is onder andere uitbreidbaar met nog eens 8esw 1018 kasten en 2x pl6.0.Licht is onder andere nog uitbreidbaar met movingheads,blinders,parren,acl.enz.

gr arie

----------


## djbirdie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door arie_
> 
> Misschien is het leuk om er bij te zetten op wat voorn soort feesten jullie je richten, dan kun je namelijk beter zien wie wat, voor wat voorn klussen gebruikt.Valt mij op dat veel mensen zich richten op de kleinere feesten(200personen en minder).



Ik denk dat er bij wordt gehuurd bij grotere klussen, doe ik zelf ook.

----------


## moderator

Dat van die prijzen vermelden, die mag je vermelden als je zoekt: marktverziekers.
Niet in dit onderwerp aub!

----------


## martje

DJ meubel:

1 x Dateq apollo
1 x CDJ100S
2 X CDJ1000
1 x Pioneer hoofdtelefoon
1 x Senheisser microfoon.

PA:

3-weg versterrack in stolpje:

DBX rack PA
1 crest CPX900
1 crest CPX1500
1 crest CPX2600

4 x SA W-bin 4518
4 x SA Mid 4512
2 x SA hoorn
6 x SA bullit

CSQ Usa 3-weg rack:

Berhinger x-over

Zelfbouw setje bestaande uit:
2 x top 12" + 1" hoorn
2 x mid dubbel 12"
2 x Sub dubbel 15" 

Los rackje met:
Casette deck
MD speler

Licht:
4 x meter X30D truss 3 meter
4 x 2 meter X30D
2 x windup statief
16 x par 56 short black
16 x par 64 long black
2 x fire storm scan showtec
1 x chase derby set
8 x par 46 can long chrome (dj light)
2 x mushroom
1 x Botex Titan stroboscoop
1 x Geni 1800D golden strobo
1 x SGM 12SC lichtregie tafel
1 x Jem pro 2000 rookmachine
1 x Antari Z80 rookmachine

en een paar kabelkisten vol met diversen kabels en verdelers.

Ik gebruik bovenstaande puur uit hobby wat wij voor feesten doen varieert van bruiloften t/m schuurfeesten waar je met je laarzen aan staat te draaien. Wij hebben gekozen voor een w-bin set omdat het zo lekker klinkt de zelfbouw set hebben we hiervoor gehad maar daar krijg je toch niet de sound uit die we graag willen horen. Qua licht hebben eigenlijk 2 opties met 56 parren of met 64 parren. Effecten zullen in de toekomst nog vervangen gaan worden door meer dmx effecten.Geluid hebben we in december 2004 vervangen w-bin`s en CDJ1000

De CDJ1000 moet je eigenlijk puur als hobby zien tevens als de SGM12 SC (iedere hobby kost geld)

Qua licht word het per keer eigenlijk aangepast aan het soort feest, aantal personen etc.

----------


## dj truss

geluid: mixer : jb compact
versterker : vx700 + limit lm400
luidsprekers : 2X tsx12
cd-speler : cd700

licht : 4x par56(long)
moonflower
jb thomahawk
blacklight
strobboscoopje
en dit alles stuur ik aan met een zelf gebouwt systeem : plc met touch screen (wat vinden jullie hiervan ?)

----------


## Didier

1x DJM-500
2x CDJ-100s
1x Sennheiser E-835

4x B18 subs (18" B&C)
2x C6 tops  (12/2"B&C) (bijna van mij...)

4x K112 satelietjes [:I]

rack 1: 1x QSC MX1500
rack 2: 1x QSC MX1500 + 1x QSC MX3000 + LEM DX24
rack 3: 2x QSC MX3000 bridged [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] + LEM DX24

Het is een beetje een uit de hand gelopen hobby, 9 van de 10 keer draai ik met 2sub en 2 sateliet.
Maar die ongelofelijke drang om telkens maar meer te kopen heb ik nog
steeds niet onder controle  :Frown: 

Qua licht heb ik trouwens bijna niets, 2x T4bar met par56 lang en wat effectjes/strobo. Voor kleine feestjes tot 100 personen vind ik dit meer dan genoeg. Als ik meer nodig heb, huur ik dat.

Maar ik denk dat er in de toekomst nog wat leuke lampjes en truss bij gaat komen. Hebben Hebben Hebben...

----------


## ronny

voor hetgene wat jij doet heb je het anders wel aardig voor mekaar. proficiat! :Smile: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## showband

onze disco set:
5 delig sonor drumstel, basversterker trace, gitaarversterker peavey, keyboards yamaha/korg, blaasinstrumenten eigen import (in kleurtjes), sennheisser/shure/akg microfoons

Beukt als een gek!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJHanSieV

Hier mijn lijstje:

DJ:

1x Dateq Apollo
1x Denon 2600F
2x Pioneer 800
2x Amercan Audio PSX
1x Sony Minidisc
1x DAP M5
2x Shure SM58
1x Citronic Draadloze microfoon
1x Imitatie Shure (DAP PL08beta)
2x TEV microfoons

Geluid:
8x Behringer B1800x
4x Behringer B1520
2x DAP PR-115b
2x DAP PR-115
2x DAP PR-112
2x IMG Stageline PAB-10P
2x 15 inch zelfbouw full range

1x Behringer Crossover (3 weg)
1x Behringer Ultrafex
1x Palmer 1400x
1x American Audio V3000
1x Samick SMP6000
1x Samick SMP3000
1x DAP A700
1x IMG Stageline STA-150
1x Sound*** (1 HE, 2x 100 watt)

Licht:
8x Par 56
2x Winner Scan
1x Blinder van 4KW (6x650 watt)
1x 1500 watt strobo
1x Radiator
2x Antari rookmachine
1x Truss op windups (4 meter)
1x Botex DC-4 voor par
1x JB Systems SM1612 voor scans en strobo
1x Backdrop 4 meter lang, 3 meter hoog
Verschillende lichteffecten
Geluidsstatieven
Microfoonstatieven
Lichtstatieven

In backorder: 
2x Pilot PR-150 moving head
1x Behringer Compressor limiter
1x Behringer Feedback destroyer

----------


## PowerSound

Effe neerpoten (lijstje maart 2005) : 

DJ Spul :
1x Denon 2100F
1x Denon 4000
1x Ecler MAC90v
2x Denon DN-S1000
1x Denon X-100
1x Shure SM58
1x Pioneer EFX-500
1x Sony MD

Geluid :
4x AG Audio Pro TS-153
4x AG Audio Pro TS-118H
2x AG Audio Pro PS-215
4x AG Audio Pro PS-115
4x AG Audio Pro SW-118

1x AG Audio Pro HCA 1.5
5x AG Audio Pro HCA 3.0
1x AG Audio Pro HCA 6.0

1x Xilica DLP4080
3x Behringer DCX 2492

4x Behringer B-300

Licht :

16x PAR 56 500W RL (4x T-4)
8x PAR 56 300W (2x T-4)
16x PAR 64 500W RLS (4x Fourbar H10)
1x Liteputter DX626
2x Martin ATOMIC 3000
2x Robe FOG 1500
1x Robe HAZE 1500
8x Robe Spot 250 AT
4x Robe Wash 250 XT
4x Robe Scan 575 XT
1x Spooky Blue 30mW

1x Robe CyberControl
1x DMX Creator 512 Basic USB
1x DMX Creator 512 LPT

1x Avolites Pearl

Rigging :
10x 2m Milos Square Truss
10x 3m Milos Square Truss
1x 4delige 2m Cirkel Milos Square Truss
4x 50cm Milos Square Truss
4x Work LW-150
4x Work LW-255R
4x Verlinde PHD1000

----------


## Overdrive

Geen SGM Regia Power? Enneh wanneer krijge we nou wat te zien van die AG meuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## PowerSound

Nope Pearl'tje  gekocht, wanneer je wil voor AG (maar liefst in maart  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Didier

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Didier_
> 
> 1x DJM-500
> 2x CDJ-100s
> 1x Sennheiser E-835
> 
> 4x B18 subs (18" B&C)
> 2x C6 tops  (12/2"B&C) (bijna van mij...)
> 
> ...



Zo, mijn oude post maar eens updaten...

Dapjes en PBaudio coax-set zijn verkocht,
Dapjes, omdat ik totaal niet tevreden was over de klank.
PBaudio coaxset, omdat deze veel te zwaar was. Ik gebruikte de set alleen maar met karnaval.

Tegenwoordig heb ik de volgende setjes tot beschikking:

2x Pioneer CDJ100s
1x Pioneer DJM500
1x Sennheiser E-835

tot 250 personen:
2x Mackie SRM450
2x Mackie SRS1500

tot 400 personen:
2x EAW FR159z
2x EAW FR250z
2x QSC MX3000a
1x LEM DX24

Licht:
2x Botex T4-balk met 4x PAR56 black long (op statief)
1x Botex DC-12 dmx-controller

----------


## TVV

1x Cloud CXM mengpaneel
1x Denon D4000

2x APG DS8
1x APG SUB138P
1x APG SPM8
2x Crown XLS402

Lichtbrug quattro op 2 wind-ups
2x Botex T4-balk met 4x PAR56
2x Spotknight Moving Head
6m TubeLed
1x Botex Scene Setter

----------


## LJ_jacob

in eigen beheer:
-numark CDN 34S , dubbel cd ding
-2x technics sl1200mk2+freefloats  :Smile: 
-dateq lpm 7.3
-crest 7001
-2x turbosound txd 118
-2x turbosound txd 151
2e 7001 + processor komen er aan hopelijk...

als drive in show(met nog 2 jongens ) hebben we ook nog:
-3x 4bar par 56
-4x roboscan 518
-2x jem magnum pro 2k rookmachine
-2x martin flowertjes
-atomic 3k  :Big Grin: 
-verdwaalde mushroom
-spiegelbollies + spotjes
-2x ongebruikte 2308
-pilot 2000
-showtec scene dinges 24

allemaal op powerdrivejes (4x) met t-barren

2e dj meubeltje met:
-dateq lpm 7.3
-pioneer cmx 3000
-samsom s-1000
-2x jbl sf-15

----------


## Yogo78

Ok, klein lijstje, het is nog een drive in show in aanbouw...

Geluid:
Top 2X MC15 van DAP
Bas 2x 2X15" Eminence Delta 15LF (zelfbouw)
Sub 2x 18" Selenium WPU 1805 (zelfbouw)

Versterker rack:
1x Dap palladium 900
2X Dap palladium 1600
1x JB Systems X-over EC102 

DJ gebeuren:
BST Activ 212 DJ Club Mixer
Dap dubbele cd speler 


Waarom voor deze spullen?
Omdat ik eigenwijs ben en de gasten die Dap lopen af te zeiken enorme sukkels vind die denken dat alleen duur spul goed is, natuurlijk is het niet te vergelijken met de zogehete "A-merken"
Maar prijs/kwal. verhouding is DAP of BST gewoon goed. Het is ook niet voor de verhuur maar gewoon voor drive in showtjes.

----------


## Stefke

In 15 jaar heel wat veranderd, maar momenteel

DJ set's:
Denon DN-D6000 dual cd-speler+Ecler Mac 70v Mengtafel in flight
2xAkiyama CDX200 single CD-players + Akiyama MCX Mengtafel in flight.
3x technics SL1200 &gt; worden binnenkort vervangen door de veel betere Akiyama DJ Acura tafels of Akiyama DX 505 (zijn echte monsters van draaitafels, sterker en sneller dan de Technicsen)
Headphone: Akiyama HDJ9700 super weergave en meer dan helft goedkoper dan bv de bekende Pioneer headphones.
Micro: Evolution van Zennheiser.  Binnenkort ook draadloos systeem van AZTEK.

Geluid:

zelfbouwset met 2x 15" Beyma sub basreflex kasten en 2xtoppen met 12" fane en fane hoorns met driver.
Amprack:
1x QSC PLX3002
1X QSC Powerlight 4.0
1x Behringer DCX 2496 speaker management unit.

De amprack is zwaar overbemeten op de speakers, maar die dateerd dan ook nog uit de tijd dat ik grote events tot 1000personen draaide.

Binnenkort wordt de geluidsset vervangen door AZTEK Pro serie.  die komen uit met een 18" basreflex kast en 12" toppen.  Heb de set al beluisterd en klinkt supergoed, zeker als je de prijs hoort  :Wink: .  Is zowel actief als passief te sturen.  Klinkt in elk geval een stuk zuiverder en voller dan de JB Vibe toestanden.  De amps worden misschien ook nog vervangen door RAM versterkers,  die hebben een hogere damping factor dan de QSC en laten de speakers nog zuiverder en strakker klinken.

Licht

Par 56 short 2x4 op DMX bar
Par 56 long (500watt) 2x4 op dmx bar
Botex scene setter DMX tafel
Lichteffecten:
Mushroom (AZTEK)
Six Eyelight (AZTEK)
Ministar 250 (Martin)
1500W DMX strobe (Botex)
Lunarlight (bol met 22 x Par26, al heel oud effect, maar onevenaarbaar)
Alle effecten worden aangestuurd via DMX-switchpak.
Discobol 30CM (AZTEK)
Discobol 50CM (Eurolight)

Martin Pro 2000 rookkanon, maar is niet echt bruikbaar op huwelijksfeesten, dus zal worden vervangen door een AZTEK F(h)azer.

Binnenkort komen er terug scans in de show (Martin Pro 518 verkocht), AZTEK DJ Robo.

Oh ja,  ik draai enkel nog huwelijksfeesten en gelijkaardige zaken.

Vroeger wou ik enkel werken met de bekende en dure merken, hier ben ik echter van terug gekomen.  Het interesseerd je publiek echt geen ruk dat je geluidsset 10.000Pleuro kost, of dat je een goed klinkend alternatief gebruikt van 2000 Euro.  Of die scan of head nu van Martin komt of van een goedkoper merk, maakt geen bal uit en je programmeerd je te pletter met roterende gobo'sen prismas, maar geen kat die het ziet tijdens de avond.

Uiteraard gaat dit enkel op als je kleine fuiven draait en huwelijksfeesten.  Professionele verhuurbedrijven kunnen moeilijk buiten de bekende dure merken, maar als kleine professional vindt ik het meer dan ok met goede OEM materialen.

Als het geheel maar goed klinkt en knap oogt.  De bekende budget merken laat ik bewust links liggen, maar hier en daar kan je OEM producten vinden die prijs /kwaliteit echt heel goed zitten en waar ook de service nog eens degelijk is.  Vandaar dat je bij mij veel en binnenkort nog meer Akiyama en AZTEK kan vinden.

en nu heb ik al veel meer geschreven dan ik eigenlijk van plan was :Smile: 

Greetz

----------


## Bastisito

Ik zet maar alleen geluid hier even neer, van licht weet ik niet zoveel (maar is wel veel  :Wink: ).
Wij richten ons vooral op jeugdfeesten (scholen en verenigingen) en bedrijfsfeesten.
Binnenkort willen we ook producties gaan doen (investeringen zijn hiervoor in de maak)

DJ:
2* cdj100
Datex XTC
Sennheiser mic.
AA Koptelefoon (wordt vervangen door Sony oid)

Geluid:
Speakers:
4* Punisher sub
4* PSL 112 zelfbouw top (houdt 1 punisher bij per stuk)
2* Monitoren

Versterking ed:
Behringer 2496 processor
Crest V450 (hoog)
AA V4000 (mid)
AA V5000 (sub) (wordt vervangen door twee andere exemplaren)

----------


## Contour

Hallo Bastisito,

Welke versterkers wil je in plaats van de V-5000 gaan gebruiken op het sub?

MVG Contour

----------


## Bastisito

Nieuwe Sirus SXA (dacht ik) reeks. Volgens de spec's zijn dat hele aardige dingen. Ook al van één gebruiker erg positieve verhalen gehoord. Levert 2*1700 watt op 4 ohm (per punisher dus). Hiervan kopen we er dan twee, dus per versterker twee punishers.

Uiteraard gaan we niet blind kopen, eerst worden deze versterker grondig uitgetest en aan de tand gevoeld. Dit omdat Sirus ook mindere producten heeft (net zoals elk merk eigenlijk).

----------


## Contour

Qua vermogen zit je met die versterkers inderdaad prima. Dan is het nog de vraag hoe ze klinken... Let er wel goed op bij welke frequentie dat vermogen is opgegeven. Bij bijvoorbeeld QSC PL serie zit er maar weinig verschil tussen de 20Hz en 1kHz waarde (300W op 2500W per kanaal) maar bijvoorbeeld een LAB-4000 is dit verschil enorm groot! 

MVG Contour

----------


## voederbietel

ik ben van het licht maar kzal proberen de geluids set te vertelen (probeer dus geen moeilijke vragen over het merk enzo te stellen, ik kan ermee omgaan en werken en dat vind ik belangrijk)

geluid:
2 x laney boxen + bijbehorende versterker
1 x spirit folio sx 20 kanaals mengpaneel
1 x phonic mx 500 dj mengpaneel (gaat er binnenkort uit en willen voor een betere gaan!)
1 klein microfoon mengpaneeltje (zat bij de aanschaf bij de boxen en versterker
2x senheizer draadloze mic's
een shure sm58 vaste mic en nog wat andere microfoons
1x numark cdn25 dubele cd speler
en nog een effectapparaatje (volgens mij lexion maar weetk nie zeker)

licht:
2 x PR Moon scan 7 kanaals DMX(leuke dingetjes zeker voor het geld!!!!)
2 x eurolite colorchangers 1kanaals DMX
2 x derby licht effect
1 x showtec colormoon licht effect
1 x black widow stroboscoop
1 x Jem rookmachine 2000W (was kapot een mog ik gratis ergens mee nemen, WERKT ALS EEN TREIN!!!! (type weetk nie is al oud))
1x showtec Scanmaster 2
1x behringer 24/12
2x tbar met 4 reflectorlampen (klopt is geen feest maar we zijn al druk op zoek naar par (iemand nog wat oud spul???))
2x dalton 4 kanaals dimerpack (2500w per kanaal)+ zelfgebouwde analoge sturing
4x floodlight (bouwlampen die we af en toe als blinders gebruiken)

truss:
15 meter triangle truss van mega-alusystems (maar is verbogen dus gebruiken we zelden, en dan maar met heel weinig eran!)
een paar triangle hoekstukken en t stukken.

een steptruss brug van 3 meter( die gebruiken we eigenlijk altijd)

ik doe het licht en me vriend het geluid maar we zijn druk bezig met een nieuwe geluidset, par en goeie truss (square inc. wind up)
maar helaas lopen de uitgaven harder dan de inkomsten!

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

geluid : 1x denon 2100F , 1x rodec mx180mk3 , 1k akyama dj30 , 1x solton 8kanaals , versterkerrack bestaande uit 1x palladium 1200 / 500 /400 1x alto xp234 2x enkel 18" W-bin , 2x 15" mc laren topkast frontloaded, 2x 12+1" top hornloaded , 2x topkast 2x 8" en 4x piezo hoorntje (zelfbouw van vroeger)

licht 2x sixbar par56, 2x steekstatief , 2x lift max 100kg, 1x moonflower, 1x mushroom, 5x spiegelbol, 2x par36 met kleurenwiel, 1x strobo 2700W 1x lichtbrug (2x statief + brug voor ertusse )
dat zal het zowat zijn niet slecht voor een 17-jarige e  :Stick Out Tongue: 
greetzz bart

----------


## Dr. Edie

2 x JBL SF25
2 x EV W-Bins (met Beyma SM115-K)
2 x Zelf. 15" Baskisten
2 x T-Amp TA2400
1 x LEM DX24
1 x BEHRINGER ULTRAMIZER PRO
1 x GEMINI USX SE
1 x 10HE Flightcase
6 x 10 Meter Speakon
4 x 20 Meter Speakon

En overige XLR's e.d...

----------


## Bastisito

ik mis de afspeelapparatuur?

----------


## jack

> citaat:Bij bijvoorbeeld QSC PL serie zit er maar weinig verschil tussen de 20Hz en 1kHz waarde (300W op 2500W per kanaal) maar bijvoorbeeld een LAB-4000 is dit verschil enorm groot!



onzin!
Het vermogen bij 2 ohm word bijna bij alle merken aangegeven bij 1 kHz!.(ook QSC)
Labgruppen en Crest geven het vermogen bij 1 Khz EN van 20hz tot 20 KHz  !(QSC Camco powersoft en RAM doen dit NIET!)

Waar ze ook nog al eens een handje naar hebben is om het vermogen te meten op één kanaal!
m.a.w. goed de kleine lettetjes lezen en nog veel belangrijker je oren open zetten.

----------


## Yogo78

Ik dacht dat iedereen er bij moest zetten WAAROM hij vor zijn/haar set heeft gekozen....

----------


## jens

ik gebruik mijn eigen set puur voor hobby drive inn show werk. ik doe dit naast mijn vaste baan, ben begonnen toen ik 12 was ben nu 21, vrij lang meegelopen bij een groot bedrijf in de weekeinden.

dj console:

pioneer djm 600 + 2x cdj-100

kwam net nieuw op de markt en kon ik met hoge korting aanschaffen, verder ben ik nooit zo fan geweest van denon, en soortgelijk als pioneer was er nog amper.

geluidsset:

4 18sound baskasten frontloaded, zelfbouw ( kostenbesparing, ben zelf handig genoeg)
scheelt al snel de helft als je het zelf maakt.

2x ad mi15 top ( heb deze set samen met versterker gekocht. vond het prijs kwaliteid goed overeenkomen.)

versterker rack

crown xs1200  voor op bass ( voor miijn doeleinden een prima versterker )
ad 1200 voor mid hoog (zat bij de bovenstaande set)
dbx driverack (makkelijk alles in 1)

verder nog wat oude bende, voor de verhuur aan bekende.

Licht:

2x dmx t bar van botex met parren 56 (lekker standaart, en makkelijk)

wat lichteffecten

simpele dmx sturing voor parren, en voor lichteffecten.

de rest huur ik wel bij als het nodig mocht zijn.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bastisito_
> 
> ik mis de afspeelapparatuur?



Heb ik nog niet[:I] (huren) maar komt komende maanden verandering in. Nu een Gemini UMX SE erbij, komende maand 2 cd-spelers (dubbel wellicht)

----------


## Intamin_AG

2x EAW fr153                  Waarom?  EAW  :Wink: 
1x qsc 34nog iets versterker  waarom?  zat erbij [:P]
1x numark cdn90               waarom?  omdat da ding zo zalig werkt.. echt mega apparaat.
1x dateq gpm 8.3              waarom?  Omadt ik het een leuk apparaat vond. monkeyproof  :Wink: 
1x nonmerk draadloos          waarom?  20 euro en ik had niet meer op dat moment  :Wink: 
1x pcdj                       waarom?  omdat het stukken lekkerder is dan bpm studio.

Dan heb ik nog een laptopje staan voor muziek en een laptopje voor lichten..



Nu nog lichten  :Wink:

----------


## nielsb

Nja dan moet ik ook maar meedoen, zoals de meeste hier ben ik ook heel klein begonnen met skytec enzo, nu steeds groter...
Reden dat we een zelfbouwluidsprekerset hebben is omdat een bevriende timmerman voor hele leuke prijs kasten voor ons in elkaar bokst en omdat ik het leuk vind om die dingen samen te stellen... 

Onze subwoofers zijn zelfbouwkasten met 2 DAS 12'' 600w rms speakers erin,
middentoon komt uit zelfbouwkasten met 2 ZEUZ 12" 250w rms speakers 
en de hoge toon komt nu nog uit een zelfbouwkast die ik 2dehands gekocht hebt, maar heb vandaag 2 das 1" drivers en hoorns besteld en dat komt ook weer in een zelfbouwkast

de subs worden nu nog gestuurd door een Crown XLS 602, vervanging is onderweg, komt een Peavey pv 3800 en dan gaat de Crown opt hoog/mid wat nu nog word aangestuurd door een skytec versterker.
Tussen de versterkers zit een behringer CX3400 cross-over en onze mengtafel is een Dateq Styx...
en de mp3 komt van laptops met externe harde schijf...

licht:
Niet zoveel bijzonders, we werken eerst aan ons geluid, vinden wij belangrijker als het licht, dat wil niet zeggen dat ons licht niet mooi is
we hebben:
in onze draaitafel 16 par 38 lampen
aan de brug:
4 moonflowers
1 comet light
1 homeycomb
1 mushroom achtig iets effect
word aangestuurd door 2 showtec multidims en een scanmaster 3(weet het, we hebben geen scans, zitten nog in de spaarpot :Wink:  )
En onze rookdoos: antari z 1500 dmx

Verder om de boel te vervoeren hebben wij een gesloten tandemaster aanhanger. :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Edie

> 2 x JBL SF25
> 2 x EV W-Bins (met Beyma SM115-K)
> 2 x Zelf. 15" Baskisten
> 2 x T-Amp TA2400
> 1 x LEM DX24
> 1 x BEHRINGER ULTRAMIZER PRO
> 1 x GEMINI USX SE
> 1 x 10HE Flightcase
> 6 x 10 Meter Speakon
> ...



Lijstje inmiddels gegroeid;

2x JBL SF25
2x Ciare Punisher's
2x 15" Glijbanen
4x T-Amp TA2400
1x KoolSound VX2500
1x LEM DX24
1x Dap Palladium 400
1x Gemini UMX SE
1x Pioneer CMX3000
1x Dap K112 (monitor)

Bedoeling is nog 2 Punisher's erbij :Wink:

----------


## Didier

> Zo, mijn oude post maar eens updaten...
> 
> Dapjes en PBaudio coax-set zijn verkocht,
> Dapjes, omdat ik totaal niet tevreden was over de klank.
> PBaudio coaxset, omdat deze veel te zwaar was. Ik gebruikte de set alleen maar met karnaval.
> 
> Tegenwoordig heb ik de volgende setjes tot beschikking:
> 
> 2x Pioneer CDJ100s
> ...



NIEUWE UPDATE:

- EAW is verkocht.

Dj:
2x Pioneer CDJ100s
1x Pioneer DJM500
1x Sennheiser E-835

Geluid:
4x Mackie SRM450
4x Mackie SRS1500

Licht:
2x Botex T4-balk met 4x PAR56 black long (op statief)
1x Botex DC-12 dmx-controller
1x Antari Z1000 rookdoos
2x American DJ ST-132 windup statief incl. adapters

*UPDATE September '06*
2x 2meter Milos M290B triangletruss
2x 3meter Milos M290B triangletruss
4x Martin CX4

----------


## DjFx

Ik heb nu staan

Geluid
1* Denon DN-X1500S MKII
1* Gemini dubbele cdspeler
1* Sennheiser E835
(in FC)
2* dB Technologies Basic 400 (actief)
1* Akyimia koptelefoon

Qua geluid was dat dat wel denk ik..

Licht
Setje par56 short op T4

Overige:
Diverse statieven, kabels en overige dingen


Toekomst:
2 Pioneer cdj800s
2 dB Technologies sub 12 of 15
Setje extra basis verlichting
En dan zien we wel verder over 2 jaar  :Wink:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Nog steeds een "wisselend bestand" als het om spullen gaat.Spullen zijn allemaal eigendom en wordt incidenteel verhuurt. Zoals velen ben ik ook klein begonnen ( en nog steeds niet groot/volwassen )en nu draai ik met het volgende;

Set 1
-Denon DN4000 dubbele cd-speler
-Behringer DX-1000 mengpaneel
-Behringer DEQ1024
-Alesis midiverb 4
-3x Behringer EP2500
-Trample actieve X-over
-2xZeck Daisy wireless true diversity
-1x Shure SM-58
-2x Tenlux DM938
-1x sony md-speler
-flightcase 16he met 10he top op wheelbase met tente wielen

Set2
-Stageline CD260 dubbele cd-speler
-Behringer MX2642 mengpaneel
-Zoom Studio-1204
-studiomaster 600b 
-peavey cs-800
-1xZeck Daisy wireless true diversity 
-Shure/ monacor mic 
-Prodjuser Slant case

Geluid
4x Wharfedale EVP-s15
2x Wharfedale EVP-s18b
4x Peavey hisys 118xt
2x Peavey hisys 3xt
2x SA4530s
2x SA4534s
2x Ross Typhoon

Monitoring
2x Aztek Manhattan 12
2x Master N10a250
2x Peavey Hisys 1MXT

Licht
2x T4 Eurolite (8xPAR56 long,chroom, 300 watt MFL ( inclusief stands en flightcase )
4x showtecColorchanger ( met flightcase )
4x Showtec Cyclone (met flightcase )
2x rookdoos Antari 
6 meter (4x1,5) laddertruss en staanders

Vervoer
Opel combo
Aanhanger met huif (250x120x150cm)

Under construction;
Vouwbaar,compact, voorfront bestaande uit 4 platen/stickers/alu profiel.

Ik heb voornamelijk voor deze spullen gekozen omdat ik vind dat ze allemaal een goede prijs/prestatie verhouding hebben. Sommige spullen zijn 2ehands gekocht, overigens is het meeste nieuw aangeschaft. Het past in ieder geval heel goed waar ik het voor gebruik (fit for purpose). Heb in ieder geval ook geprobeerd een gezonde balans te vinden tussen prijs en prestatie. 

Overigens vindt ik het topic iets hebben van " kijk eens hoe groot die van mij is". Misschien een schrale troost, maar er is altijd iemand ( de spreekwoordelijke olifant) die veel groter is.

Misschien dat ik nog wat zaken vergeten ben, maar dit is het wel zo ongeveer.

----------


## LJ_jacob

> in eigen beheer:
> -numark CDN 34S , dubbel cd ding
> -2x technics sl1200mk2+freefloats 
> -dateq lpm 7.3
> -crest 7001
> -2x turbosound txd 118
> -2x turbosound txd 151
> 2e 7001 + processor komen er aan hopelijk...
> 
> ...




Numark CDN-34S is vervangen door 2 pioneertjes CDJ 1000MK2(in techokist vliegboxen :P)

ook is er 6 meter X30V truss bijgekomen + 2 mobiltech lierstatiefjes(ben ff type kwijt)

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

DJ:

DN-4500 (DENON)
MX-180 (RODEC)

Sound: (enkel voor kleine setup)
2 x TR-125 (JBL)
amp (CROWN AUDIO)

Light:
8 x Par 56
1 x Minimoon (JB)
1 x Colormoon (JB)
4 x Roboscan 812 (MARTIN)
1 x rookmachine Magnum 800 (MARTIN)
1 x DMX-Strobo 750W (HQ)
1 x Atomic 3000 DMX (MARTIN)

1 x LM-400 (JB) in flightcase met Harting-aansluitplaat
1 x DMX 2518 (MARTIN)

Stands / truss:
2 x speakerstand
2 x gewone lichtstatief
1 x microstatief (K&M)
2 x Wind-up (ASD) incl. truss adaptors
6 meter X-30D (PROLYTE)
Ophanghaken, safety's (DOUGHTY)

Div. randapparatuur
(hoofdtelefoons, berg kabels,.....)

Vervoer: Nissan Kubistar

Dit zal het zo ongeveer zijn.
Voor grotere evenementen huren we geluid (en soms licht) bij.

Groe(n)tjes, salades en tomaten!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

Heb lang niks meer gepost hier maar zal ook dan maar weer eens posten. Volledige assortiment is afgelopen jaar vernieuwd. Ben van AD overgestapt naar AG (niet te moeilijk maken  :Big Grin:  )

DJ Sets:

Set 1: (1X)

1x AMDJ DCD pro300 dubbele cd speler
1x AMDJ Q2411MKII mixer

Set 2: (2X)

1x AMDJ Velocity MKII dubbele cd speler
1x AMDJ Q3433MKII mixer

Los:
2x Pioneer CDJ-200S single cd speler
1x Pioneer DJM-400 mixer
2x Technics Sl-1210MKII draaitafels

Geluid:

4x Sirus PS-1522MKII mid/high
8x Sirus PS-1801MKII sub/bass
6x Peavey PM-15M multi purpose speaker
2x AG PS-110 mid/high 
4x AG PS-115 multi purpose speaker
4x AG PS-215 full range speaker
4x AG TS-153 mid/high (horn loaded)
6x AG TS-118H sub/bass (horn loaded)
2x AG SW-118H sub/bass (horn loaded)

4x Sirus DXR-125 amp
1x Sirus DXR-75 amp
2x Sirus DXR-30 amp
6x AG HCA 3.0 amp
2x AG HCA 1.5 amp
1x AG HCA 6.0 amp

(op de winkellijst binnen afzienbare tijd: 3x CDJ-1000MKIII, 1x DJM-800 (mischien nog een DJM-1000), 1x Technics Sl-1210MKII, Nieuwe AG touring syteem, 4x AG HCA 3.0, 1x nieuwe AG HCA6.0 opvolger, hopelijk nog 2x AG TS-153 en dan zijn de centen weer op :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Mad:  )

Licht is praktisch alles de deur uit. Ben nu druk bezig voor de nieuwe spullen, waarschijnlijk martin wapperlampen of toch bij GLP blijven, voor budget gebruik ik vooornamelijk American Dj spulllen samen met elation en botex. Nieuwe lichttafel is wel al bekend wordt een pearl2004

----------


## luc2366

> Heb lang niks meer gepost hier maar zal ook dan maar weer eens posten. Volledige assortiment is afgelopen jaar vernieuwd. Ben van AD overgestapt naar AG (niet te moeilijk maken  )
> 
> DJ Sets:
> 
> Set 1: (1X)
> 
> 1x AMDJ DCD pro300 dubbele cd speler
> 1x AMDJ Q2411MKII mixer
> 
> ...



jij weet blijkbaar al wanneer het nieuwe AG-spul op de markt gaat komen? Licht eens een tipje van de sluier op...

----------


## Michael

De nieuwe speakers:

Deze gevens komen van het AG forum.

De PS serie wordt vervangen door de NT serie:

NT10 : 10" Neo AG + 1.75" VC Celestion (400W AES) 

NT15 : 15" Fe Celestion + 2.5" VC P-Audio (1000W AES) 

NT215 : 2*15" Fe Celestion + 3" VC P-Audio (2000W AES) 

SW blijft SW : 

SW115 : 1*15" Celestion (1000W AES BR) 

SW215 : 2*15" Celestion (2000W AES BR) 

SW118H : 1*18" Celestion custom (1000W AES HORN) 

SW218 : 2*18" Celestion (2000W AES BR) 

De AG HCA amps blijven echter wordt de 6.0 vervangen door een extremere versie maar dat is nog ff afwachten.

Van de touring ga ik nog niks loslaten want hier zijn ze bij Ag zelf nog niet helemaal uit. Zeker is wel dat er een nieuwe touring set komt en gezien de huidige resultaten zeer aanmoedigend.

Er is nog meer op stapel bij AG maar dat is allemaal iets waar Nico van Powersound meer over kan vertellen.

Alles bovenvermeld is eind dit jaar begin volgend jaar leverbaar buiten de 6.0 opvolger (medio 2007) en de touring (ook medio/eind 2007). Andere amps eind 2007 zover ik weet.

----------


## foxy music

Dit zijn mijn setjes

2xset ev rx 118/212 met p 1201 1202 amps
1xset sx 200 van ev met s1200 amp van dynacord

Set 1
dateq apollo
denon dn2600
2xcdj 100
tascam minidisc
alesis galm.

set 2
dateq lpm 7.3
2 pioneer cdj 1000 mk2
2 technics sl 1210
denon dn 2000 mk 3

2x movinghead futurelight
4x the winner scan
2x martin mx 1 scan
martin atomic
6x colorblaster
stealth laser
6 x t4 balk jb systems met par 56 long.
martin freekie
sgm pilot 2000
eurolite krx 16 par tafeltje
antari zx 1500
antari low ice fogger
2x vmb 034 takelstatief

verder nog truss ,spiegelbollen,helicopters,oil projectors etc etc

----------


## boris_deckers

Komt'ie dan He!

Geluid:

2x Dap RW-15
1x Dap P-400 
1x Numark CDN22MK4
1x Behringer DX-626 Koptelefoon
1x Dap Flightcase DJC-16/2U
1x Microfoon 

Licht:

1x Showtec Mushroom
1x Botex SP-1500A Strobe
1x Lichtstatief tripod MK2
1x Showtec DJ-Switch 6
1x Strobe Controller

Overige:

Alle benodigde kabels
CD'S
Visitekaartjes :Big Grin: 

Binnekort een nieuwe lichtset met 8X Par 56 DMX Gestuurd en dan mushroom en strobe allebei boven 4x Par 56 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 

Ik ben pas 12 maar ik vind dit toch al een aardige set

Groenten,

Boris

----------


## DJ-Ridoo

Idd voor een 12-jarige is dit wel een nette set!
Goed bezig duss... doe zo voort  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roeltej

> Discomeubel:
> Behringer DX1000
> Tascam CD-X1500
> Lexicon MPX-110
> Philips HTK cd speler
> PCDJ Red VRM pc met Dac-2
> 2x Sennheiser EW-135
> Sennheiser E-845s
> Behringer LC2412
> ...



 lijstje is iets verandert, nu:

Dateq LPM-7.3
Tascam CD-X1500
Denon [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DNM2000R[/FONT]
Lexicon MPX-110
DBX 1231
PCDJ Red VRM pc met Dac-2
Chamsys MagicQ PC
Sennheiser EW-135
Sennheiser E-845s
Showtec PSA-161

Geluid:
2x Voice Systems Shark 15
2x Voice Systems Shark SB-215

Licht
8x P56 kort op T4
4x JB Systems Winner II
2x GLP Ypoc
50cm Spiegelbal
1500w Geni dmx strobe
120cm blacklight
Jem Technofog
Antari Z-300

en dan paar windupjes en wat ander statiefmateriaal

----------


## jslooten

2 x technics 1200 MKII
1 x Dateq LPM 7.2

2 x DAP Radon 900
2 x Wbin (voorzien van 300 watt rms DAP)
2 x Topkasten (Frans merk, was mij onbekend) 350 watt rms 3 weg
Behringer FBQ-1502

Het is puur voor prive gebruik in een redelijk geisoleeerde ruimte en gaat mij hard en strak genoeg!

----------


## timoruitje

dit is mijn setje:

geluid:
16 kanaals mengpaneel (JBsystems pro series)
2x 400 watt bassbox met een 2x 300 watt versterker
2x 150 watt laag mid 
2x 150 watt hoog mid deze vier met een versterker van 2x 150 watt
2x 100 watt hogetonenkast met een 2x 100 watt versterker
een microfoontje
en helaas nog hifi cd spelers (maarja..)

Licht:
16x par 36(jes) op statieven (2x 8)
24x par 38 lampen in bovenbalk ingebouwd
2x zwenkspots
2x draaischijf
cateye
op een van de twee statieven bij de par 36 jes jackstar lichteffect
op het andere statief een strobo (k weet even niet hoe zwaar)
2x blacklight buis 120 cm

voor de par 36jes heb ik een auerswald dlc- 2810 lichtcomputer
voor de par 38s heb ik een auerswald dlc- 4830 lichtcomputer

ben (pas) 13 nog niet zo heel prof allemaal maar dat komt als het aan mij licht nog wel een keer.

----------


## ralph

Leuk onderwerp, was me ff niet opgevallen.
Aantal feestjes wat ik als dj doe is flink afgenomen, de apparatuur die ik daarvoor gebruik is doorgaans van het verhuurbedrijf.
Voor de fun/thuis wel een setje beschikbaar, gaat ook wel eens mee naar kleine feestjes of opdrachten die niet onder te brengen zijn.

1x Dateq XTC (door td aangepast)in origineel blauw kartonnetje
2x Pioneer CDJ500, netjes in flightcases
2x Technics sl1210, staan in doos op zolder tegenwoordig, geen ruimte meer voor
1x pioneer efx500....ook in doos naast de TT's
1x pioneer djm500, wegens diep trieste kwaliteit ook op zolder.

1x LSC300 software voor dixo lichtsetjes, incl dongle
1x entec dongle

1x pcdj red vrm met gigaport geluidskaartje op laptop
1x 500gig firewire schijf

geen audio set, die huur ik liever in.

----------


## LuPuS

> Toch even mijn lijstje ertussen zetten...
> 
> Boxen:
> 2 x Promann topkasten PC415,
> 2 x Promann basskasten PB415,
> 2 x Promann basskasten PB512,
> 
> Versterkers:
> InterM M1000 Top Versterker,
> ...



Even een update...

Toch even mijn lijstje ertussen zetten...

Boxen:
2 x Promann topkasten PC415,
2 x Promann basskasten PB415,
2 x Promann basskasten PB512,

Versterkers:
Electrovoice Q66 Top Versterker,
Electrovoice CP2200 Bass Versterker,

Bijkomende apparatuur:
DBX Driverack PA

Discobar:
- 1 x Ecler Nuo 3
- 2 x Pioneer CDJ1000 MKII


Zou graag de  Electrovoice Q66 Top Versterker ook nog vervangen door een CP2200 van Ev...

----------


## StijnS

Ik en een vriend werken altijd samen. Kopen apparatuur in samenspraak enzo:
Geluid:
 - 1* Sony 4*170watt rms versterker
 - 1* Fisher ca-2310 Beetje onduidelijk hoe sterk hij is. Werkt wel lekker  :Smile: 
 - 2* IMG Stageline plastieken boxen. 350 watt RMS
 - 2* XXL Power discoboxen (200watt rms)
 - 2* Sphynx 350 watt RMS boxen (willen we verkopen)
 - 1* JBsystems MX09 mengpanneel
 - 1* IMG Stageline MPX-204E mengpanneel
 - 1* JBsystems CD100 toploading cd speler
 - 1* JBsystems CD400 dubbele cd speler
 - 1* Klein equalizertje, 2*7 banden
 - Wat microfoons

Licht:
 - 1* Gyro Gobo DMX gestuurde scanner
 - 1* Color moon (merkloos)
 - 1* Showtec Ravemoon
 - 2* Blacklite
 - Wat andere kleine rommel...

Is nog niet echt zó veel... :$ Eerstvolgende aankoop: TRUSS brug en PAR spotjes.  :Smile:

----------


## vdm-producties

ff mijn lijstje posten :Smile:  


dj.

1* behringer dx1000
1* gemini cd-240 dubbele cd-speler
dit alles ingebouwd in een prodjuser slant 14-6

licht.

8* par 56 short black op 2* showtec showbars met powercon op statief
2* derby
1* mushroon
2* minibeams
1* showtec radiator
1* minibeamer,


dan hebben we ook nog 4 meter prolyte op 2 wind-up statiefjes, een antari Z800, en een kleine bubbelmachine :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  


dan nog een hele berg kabels :Wink: 


in de aanschaf zijn een eigen geluidsset. we ijn nog even bezig met wat we precies willen

----------


## boris_deckers

Komt'ie dan He!

Geluid:

2x Dap RW-15
1x Dap P-400 
1x Numark CDN22MK4
1x Behringer DX-626 Koptelefoon
1x Dap Flightcase DJC-16/2U
1x Microfoon 

Licht:

1x Showtec Mushroom
1x Botex SP-1500A Strobe
1x Lichtstatief tripod MK2
1x Showtec DJ-Switch 6
1x Strobe Controller

Overige:

Alle benodigde kabels
CD'S
Visitekaartjes :Big Grin: 

Binnekort een nieuwe lichtset met 8X Par 56 DMX Gestuurd en dan mushroom en strobe allebei boven 4x Par 56 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 

Ik ben pas 12 maar ik vind dit toch al een aardige set

Groenten,

Boris

----------


## bullet-77

> Begint dit niet op een "hoe lang is mijn lul" topic te lijken?



neen, ik vind van niet. het is leuk en nuttig om te weten wat je collega's gebruiken. We kunnen er maar uit leren :Smile:  
Ruben

----------


## dj empire

1x AA vlp-1500
1x boost px 600
2x wharfedale evp-x15
2x wharfedale evp-18 sb
1x behringer ub-1832 fx-pro
1x dod crossover
1x AA dcd pro 310
1x laptop (muziek)

1x mushroom
2x moonflower
2x dynamo (jb-systems)
1x t4 par 56
1x lichtbrug
1x 56 kanaals dmx besturing
1x 10 kanaals schakelkast
2x breakout box

flightcases, kabels etc.

ook hier klein begonnen en steeds meer erbij :Wink:

----------


## pascalwinters

_Geluid:
_1x Dateq LPM 7.3
2x Pioneer CDJ-800
1x Shure Beta SM58
1x Omnitronic P-2000
1x Omnitronic P-1500
1x Omnitronic DXO-24 (Digital Crossover)
2x JBL SF25
2x Wharfedale (te leen)

_Verlichting:
_2x 4bar PAR 56 (Short)
4x Eurolite TS-255
1x Geni 1500W Strobo
2x Spectra
1x PC met dmx sturing

_Overig:
_1x Hitachi beamer
1x Transparant scherm
2x 2mtr Truss

Zoals iedereen, klein begonnen en steeds uitbreiden.
We zijn nu bezig met de stroomvoorziening en eventueel 2mtr extra truss aan te schaffen.

----------


## party-style

geluid:

2x dap rw-15
2x dap rw-18b
dap p-900
dap p-1600
4x zelfbouw subs 15 inc
2x zelfbouw tops 15 inc
dap p-2000
dap p-900
imq mcx-3210 actieve crossover
equalizer

afspeel apratuur
behringer bcd-2000
behringer djx 400
skytec tec-2500
pc+ 10 inc tft 

licht
4x aztek dj robo mkII
4x hq power colorchangers
8x par 64 chrome
1x botex 500 watt strobe
2x showtec wildmoon
1x 40 cm spiegel bol

overigen

1x showtec eco fogger
2x wind-up tot 150 kg
6 meter truss
1x sturing voor de lichten
6 flightcase voor verlichting en kabels
verder zijn alle versterkers netjes in flightcase

waarom deze spullen?

gewoon klein begonnen en dan gaan de moonflowers er uit komen er scans voor terug nu zijn we ook met een nieuwe geluid set bezig en gaan de zelf bouw speakers eruit.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Geluid:
-2x hoorngeladen subs RCF 1KW RMS
-2x basreflex subs RCF 300 W RMS
-4x Electro Voice SX-300 toppen
-2x Electro Voice SX-100+ toppen

-1x versterkerrack met: Yamaha P2200, Yamaha P3500 en DDA DD500 crossover.
-1x versterkerrack met: 1x ProDJuser M520
-1x versterkerrack (jaja de nieuwe) met:Crest CA6, Crest CA12 en Electro Voice DX34A processor.

-Soundcraft spirit E8 mengtafeltje (ook handig voor de kleine live klusjes en disco's met karaoke etc.)
-Soundcraft spirit Live 3², 24 kanaals tafel voor de bandjes
-Denon DN-2000F (jaja oud hè) en DAP 800D (ons enigé DAP toestel)...
-Laptop met Atomix MP3 software
-EQ's/ delays/ reverb/ compressor-limiters en de hele reutemeteut...

-Losse mics: 
3x Shure SM58
3x Shure SM57
1x Sennheiser MD421 (jaja zo'n scheermachine)
1x Zeck ZM 31 richtpijpje
5x AVE-JEFE microfoons kopie van SM58 (worden voor toms gebruikt)
-Draadloze mic: Shure Beta 87A


Licht:
-12x Par 64 lang
-8x Par 56 lang
-12x Par 56 kort

-2x Aztek Big Robo scanners
-2x Showtec Firestorm scanners
-standaard lichtmeuk effecten voor de kleine showtjes of losse verhuur...

-Dimmerrack met 2x Lite Puter dimmer (DX-625)
-3x Showtec Multidim
-1x Showtec Multiswitch

-MA Lightcommander 24/12 DMX controller
-Lite Puter CX-12 DMX controller
-Botex scanmaster..


Overige:
-2x Krachtstroomverdelers (ook niet onbelangrijk) 32 Amp; 63 Amp.
-± 100 meter krachtstroomkabel 32 Amp. Diverse verloopjes --> 16->32, 32->63, Perilex->16.
-Statieven, enkele trussdelen en alles in flightcases.
-Alle overige bekabeling: Multikabels, XLR, etc. etc. etc.


Setje wordt ook voor bands en theatervoorstellingen gebruikt.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## GoTMoRe

Zal ik m'n lul ook maar ff showen :Big Grin: 

Dateq XTC
2* Pioneer CDJ800

2* SoundProjects Xact ( actief )
2* LEM Pegasus-118 ( actief ) 
En zéér binnenkort 2* SoundProjects SP15 ( enkel 15" basje van SP ) 

SoundCraft VenueII 24kanaals+
A&H PA-12 8 kanaals ( voor de kroegjes ) 
30 meter 16/4 multi kabel

4 AKG D-3700
3 Shure SM57
1 Shure BETA-52
En ook zéér binnenkort een setje AKG C-1000 en 2 of 4 draadlozen. ( daar pieker ik nog over ) 

2* Dap K-112 ( monitor kastjes ) 
Crest CPX-1500

Berg mic kabels en statiefen.


Voornamelijk doen we nu bandjes, staan een behoorlijk aantal op de agenda! De zaken gaan dus al ietwat beter :Cool:  En ik heb mn vakantie geld ondertussen ook vandaar de, ietwat riante, aankopen :Embarrassment:  ( + nog berg spaarcentjes )

----------


## Watt Xtra

sinds gisteren ook een Hitec setje erbij
HA215 dubbel 15/2" top HA218 dubbel 18" bass, alles JBL.
incl controller.

----------


## lightzone

hi mensen , ik ben hier nieuw(dit is mijn 1ste post :Smile:  )
ik ben naar dit forum gekomen omdat ik op new-line was geband :Mad:  

maar ik zal eens zeggen wat ik in de kast heb liggen:

licht:

1x moonflower
1x colormoon
2x mini led dinges :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
1x prismamoon
1x muchroom
1x aquatic
2x dynamo dmx
1x galaxy 250 movinghead
1x 45w strobo
1x moonsweeper
2x 20cm spiegelbolletjes
2x puntspot
1x puntspot met kleurenschijf
1x lichtorgel 10 lamps (ook als blinder)
4x par 64 500w
1x statief
1x antari f-80z
1x scanmaster 1
1x 10weg switchpaneel

en nog wat kleine zooi

en nu geluid :EEK!:  
ik heb zeer slecht geluid omdat ik eerst lj wou worden ......

2x 300w rms (skytec :Mad:  ) boxen
1x koda versterker

ik ben aan het kijken voor een 2e hands dubbele cd speler :Wink:  

ps: ik ben 13 jaar

grtzz lightzone

----------


## RonV

> hi mensen , ik ben hier nieuw(dit is mijn 1ste post )
> ik ben naar dit forum gekomen omdat ik op new-line was geband



Nieuwe ronde, nieuwe kansen...Maar ook hier gelden regels :Wink: . Je zult niet voor niets geband zijn, maar daar gaat t hier niet over.

Ik zal binnenkort ook even mijn set posten.

----------


## Gitarist 62

> en nu geluid 
> ik heb zeer slecht geluid omdat ik eerst lj wou worden ......
> 
> 2x 300w rms (skytec ) boxen
> 1x koda versterker
> 
> ik ben aan het kijken voor een 2e hands dubbele cd speler 
> 
> ps: ik ben 13 jaar
> ...



En waarom zoek je niet gewoon iemand die wel goed geluid heeft en werk je samen? Beetje jammer als je met leuk licht komt en bud geluid

----------


## markprinsen

Numark 5000FX 
Numark CDN-90
ProDjuser Slant 11-4
American Audio PXI-15P
American Audio PXI-15P
Stapeltje Kabels

Met name dus voor kleine feestjes of de speakers als monitor bij grotere feesten.

----------


## lightzone

> En waarom zoek je niet gewoon iemand die wel goed geluid heeft en werk je samen? Beetje jammer als je met leuk licht komt en bud geluid



ja leuk idee maar hier in de buurt zijn beina geen dj's (gelukkig)
en anders moet ik de winst delen...

maar ik blijf gewoon sparen ....
als ik een dubbele cd speler heb zou ik al kunnen "beginnen" 

maar ik ben nog maar 13 dus ik heb nog tijd zat... :Wink:

----------


## RonV

> ja leuk idee maar hier in de buurt zijn beina geen dj's (gelukkig)
> en anders moet ik de winst delen...
> 
> maar ik blijf gewoon sparen ....
> als ik een dubbele cd speler heb zou ik al kunnen "beginnen" 
> 
> maar ik ben nog maar 13 dus ik heb nog tijd zat...



je moet de winst wel delen, maar je hoeft er ook minder geld in te steken :Wink:

----------


## lightzone

ja maar omdat ik eigenlijk beina al mijn geluid heb zou dat zonde zijn,
alleen een dubbele cd speler en ik zou al voor de "huiskamer feestjes"
kunnen gaan draaien :Stick Out Tongue:  .

en zoals ik al zij is er hier geen dj in de buurt (alleen een gast die ...... :Cool:  )

----------


## markprinsen

Die? net als jij net begonnen is? Lijkt mij een ideale partner!

----------


## lightzone

> Die? net als jij net begonnen is? Lijkt mij een ideale partner!



 
//NOT//

die gast weet er nog minder van (draait ook met laptop)
en is een paar jaar ouder als mij en vraagt altijd zeer dure prijzen

(bvb voor 1 avond 170euro met 2x300w boxen en geen licht :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## markprinsen

Zo'n rare prijs is dat niet (als ie legaal en goed draait)....

beginnen kan je altijd als je kan draaien  :Smile:  gewoon materiaal inhuren wat je nodig hebt!

----------


## LJ TDD

reeds in bezit van

1 fourbar met 4 parren 300 w mfl
binnenkort in bezit van 
4 robe 250 xt

zoals waarschijnlijk al duidelijk is :Wink:   Ik "werk" bij een bedrijf dat al veel spullen in eigen bezit heeft

----------


## Ferry

Nu ik!!  :Big Grin: 

Geluid:

1x Denon DN-D4000. Inc. Flightcase
1x Behringer MX2642 A. Inc. Flightcase

2x Mackie SRM350. Inc. Flightcase
1x Mackie SWA015. Inc. Flightcase

1x Sennheiser Freeport Vocal Presentatie set. Inc. Koffer/Flightcase
1x Senneheiser E815S. Inc. Koffer/Flightcase/Etui

1x Rackje met div. zang apparatuur. Inc. Flightcase

Verschillende kabelkistjes voor geluid. Inc. Flightcase

Licht: 

2x Botex fourbars. Exc. Flightcase
8x DTS Par 56 Short. Exc. Flightcase
1x Antari Z-800. Exc. Flightcase
1x Kabelkist voor licht. Inc. Flightcase

Overig:

2x Speakertiefjes. Exc. Flightcase
2x Tussenpaaltjes. Inc. Stroffe Zakken
2x Showtec Wind-ups. Exc. Flightcase/Zakken
1x Mic. Tiefje. Inc. Zak
4x Schotten (Meubel). Inc. Opberghoezen

Dit was het wel z'n beetje  :Smile:

----------


## RonV

> //NOT//
> 
> die gast weet er nog minder van (draait ook met laptop)
> en is een paar jaar ouder als mij en vraagt altijd zeer dure prijzen
> 
> (bvb voor 1 avond 170euro met 2x300w boxen en geen licht  )



als hij goed en legaal draait met zijn laptop, en 2 sx300's erneer zet. Laat maar komen :Wink: .

----------


## markprinsen

> Nu ik!! 
> 
> Geluid:
> 
> 1x Denon DN-D4000. Inc. Flightcase
> 1x Behringer MX2642 A. Inc. Flightcase
> 
> 2x Mackie SRM350. Inc. Flightcase
> 1x Mackie SWA015. Inc. Flightcase
> ...



Vindt je de DND-4000 nou echt lekker draaien? Ik heb er dit weekend weer is op moeten draaien en vindt het rotbakken. verder natuurlijk leuk setje!

----------


## Ferry

> Vindt je de DND-4000 nou echt lekker draaien? Ik heb er dit weekend weer is op moeten draaien en vindt het rotbakken. verder natuurlijk leuk setje!



Natuurlijk, het is DENON , is een leuk merkje met een leuk prijskaartje eraan. Vind hem opzich leuk draaien. Ben er aardig over te spreken. Er moet alleen nog een Dateqje tussen..  :Wink:

----------


## DjPeke

Ik beschik over het nieuwe geluidssysteem van Behringer, de vertserkers, boxen, crossover, equaliser, mengpaneel, eigenlijk alles dus. Ik moet heel eerlijk zeggen dat ik daar zeer tevreden over ben en ik vind het goed klinken. Ik heb er ook nog geen problemen mee gehad.

Dit systeem is ook nog redelijk te betalen terwijl je er toch iets fatsoendelijks voor terug krijgt.
Ik las elders op het forum dat sommigen niet zo zeer over dit systeem te spreken waren. Welke negatieve punten hebben jullie dan ervaren over dit systeem?.

Groetjes, Peke

----------


## moderator

Peke, geef aub even aan welk systeem je gebruikt, behringer kopieert meer spullen dan "1"systeem...maakt het reageren wat gemakkelijker! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DjPeke

Ja dat is waar,

de verstekers: EUROPOWER EP2500
de luidsprekers: B1520 PRO en de B1800X PRO
crossover: SUPER-X PRO CX3400
equaliser: ULTRAGRAPH PRO FBQ3102
DJ mixer: Djx 700
Mengpaneel bij artiesten: XENYX 1832FX

Peke

----------


## DJBartt

Geluid: :Wink:  

- Dap 1000D MK2
- 2x Dap PR-115
- Dap Radon 600
- Skytronic Microfoon
- JB Systems Beat 6 mk2
- Dap 8he Flightcase
- Dap Zwanenhalslampje
- Sennheizer ht

Licht: :Cool:  

- Showtec Mushroom
- Showtec Wildmoon
- Showtec LaserBeam
- Skytec Deco-truss-lichtbrug
- 4x Par 56 (300w)
- Showtec Multidim
- Showtec Multidim Mk2
- Antari F-80z
- Showtec Silverline Strobo
- Showtec Light-Jockey

Overig:

- Alle benodige kabels
- Tafeltje :Big Grin:  


Het is niet zo'n groot setje maar het werkt *PERFECT*!! :Cool:

----------


## Rens_E

4 Xb subs van Electro Voice Array-serie
2 Xi subs EV
4 Way-bin van SA (voor in de modder  :Big Grin: )
2 Rx-218 EV

4 Rx-212 EV toppen
4 Rx-112 EV toppen

alles geflightcased met techno case

2 P3000 EV versterkers
2 P1202 EV versterkers
2 CP2200 EV versterkers
2 AD versterkers

2 Allen & Heath Mix-Wizard
   (32 kanaals staat sinds vandaag in bestelling)
Denon (type ff kwijt, maar doet al 10 jaar dienst)
Pioneer CDJ-3000
 (2 MK3 staan in bestelling)

Verder aan licht:

8 T-bar 1000 watt Par
4 T-bar par-64

lichttafel van SGM

2 MAC600
2 2000 Watt Strobo's
2 blinders

We hopen binnenkort meer Mac's aan te kunnen schaffen.

Dit was een korte samenvatting van de apparatuur die wij nu gebruiken, er staat nog veel meer in de opslag.

----------


## djbirdie

Geluid:
Numark CDN36 dubbele CD-speler
Behringer DX1000 mixer
American Audio HP-500 koptelefoon

DAP Soundmate 2 MKII set

Licht:
2x T4 met PAR56 short
2x Contest RLR-320 barrelscan
Double Derby
700W rookmachine

Botex DC-1224 Scene Setter
Simpel 6 kanaals switchpak

Truss staat op het verlanglijstje, dit huren we nu steeds in.

----------


## boris_deckers

> Komt'ie dan He!
> 
> Geluid:
> 
> 2x Dap RW-15
> 1x Dap P-400 
> 1x Numark CDN22MK4
> 1x Behringer DX-626 Koptelefoon
> 1x Dap Flightcase DJC-16/2U
> ...



Inmiddels ook een Lite-4 Power en 4x Par 56 op een Showtec Tripod, alle lichtsturingen hebben ook een flightcase gekregen

----------


## hermes

ik draai nu met

4x meyer upa 1c
4x usw 1 sub
chevin a3000
chevin q6
2x cdj 800 mk2
2x cdj 100s (lekker snel laden)
djm 3000

kan ik eigenlijk alles wel mee handelen
en ja het licht dat varieerd

----------


## relax

Laat ik me ook maar eens verleiden om op internet te zetten waar ik mee draai. Ik ben nu een maandje of 6 ongeveer bezig met deze verslaving.
Ik gok maar een beetje welke gegevens zinvol zijn om erbij te plaatsen. Van mijn geweldige Mag-lite charger wordt vast niemand blij  :Wink: .


*Geluid:*
Topkasten
4 x Tecnare V15PC (actief 1.500 watt / kast)

Subs:
4 x Logic System ND218 (2.000 watt / kast)

Aansturing subs:
QSC PL 380 (2 x 4.000 watt @ 2 ohm)

Overig:
Mackie 1604 VLZ - mengtafel
Logic System audio processor (EQ, Crossover, Compressor, Limiter)

*Licht:*
2 x 4 Led Par 64 pro
2 x JB The Winner Scanner HID
Lichtbruggetje met 2 x 2 m truss op 2 windups.
Rookmachine


Licht was nooit de bedoeling om zelf te gaan doen, maar een klein basissetje is toch wel handig. Scheelt weer bellen / regelen / ophalen en bij de kleinere avonden is dat dan net niet realiseerbaar tegen de juiste kosten. Bij grotere avonden calculeer ik de inhuur op een handige manier door.


*Wishlist:*
2 x Ilda Laser 150 of 300 mw groen
1 x RGB laser 1 watt
....Pangolin.....
4 x Mac Entour
2 x MK3
_(oja, en tegen die tijd vast wel weer een grotere bus)_

*Toepassingen die ik ermee doe:* 

*DJ / Drive In*
60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, jazz, funk, soul, disco, top 40, ski-hut, pop, rock etc.

*Zangsetje voor band of voor bandartiest*
Groter is nog niet specifiek de bedoeling, maar het gaat best aardig eigenlijk.

*Holo-show*
Vooral voor deze toepassing wil ik de lasers gaan gebruiken. De geluidsset wordt dan gebruikt om een hologram projectie te ondersteunen (beurzen, presentaties, openingen, introducties etc.). Dit is een illusie zoals de Gorillaz bij de MTV Awards. 

*Tuinfeestjes*
Zoveel geweld noodzakelijk? Nee, maar het is wel leuk  :Cool: .

----------


## Pier

Wij hebben onderstaand in eigen beheer.

Geluid.

1 x Rodec MX180 MKIII
2 x Pioneer CDJ400
1 x JB C2 800
1 x JB EQ215
2 x Cerwin Vega PS152
1 x JB AX 400
1 x EQ 2 x 10 bands
2 x Mc Clearen Speakers (Namaak Ohm)
1 x Soundcraft Live 4 (24/4/2)
1 x Effectenrack Behringer

Licht.

2 x Fourbar Raylight PAR64 500W. (Harting10)
1 x Fourbar Raylight PAR64 500W. (DMX)
4 x JB Dynamo Partyscan
2 x Movinghead Futurelight PHS150
8 x Showtec LedTube met sturing
2 x Sunstrip Blinder
1 x Laser JB (Blauw ding)
2 x Multipar met flappen.
verschillende kleine lichteffecten.
De nodige sturingen.

Rigging.

Kader 4 x 4 trio30 truss
Losse Quatro30 Truss (totaal 8 meter)
Decotruss (Totaal 6 meter)
De nodige statiefen

----------


## party-drive-in

heb nu eem redelijk setje

tafels:
1x 8 kanaals tafeltje van citronic
1x 16 kanaals tafel van mitec performer 16
1x 16 kanaals tafel van Phonic impact 16.4x

speakers:
2x topjes gem-sound tr-120
2x topjes gem-sound tr-150

versterker:
VLP600

Mic:
sennheiser evolution serie

laptop:
bpm studio
viritual dj
resolume
freestyler
daslight

licht
4x par 56 short
4x par 36 
led zagmoon
led orion
500 watt strobo
showtec partydimmer
liteputter

vj:
simpel tv'tje

en natuurlijk alle kabels en statieven een groot gedeelte in flightcases

----------


## DJ Ronald

[FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Antari F80z Rookmachine[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x T-Bar met 2x PAR 64,[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x T-Bar met 2x PAR 64, [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2x ADJ Scanners[/FONT]
[FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec stand-chaser,[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec Inferno,[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT]][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec Black Widow strobe, [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec DJ-Switch 10F, [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x ADJ LTS-50T Trussbrug 3 meter[/FONT]
    [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2x PAR36 scanners[/FONT]

  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2x Vega Power Basscubes, 300 W p.s.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2x Skytec 200W p.s., [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2x 1,5 meter Sub-top paaltjes,[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Flyht Pro flightcase met: 1x 1.2 Citronic dubbele cd-speler, 1x Denon SMX 2000, 1x JB-Systems EQ-215, [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2x zwanenhalslampjes, 1x Showtec      Strobecon-100, 1x MAXGEAR US7136, [/FONT]

  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x 15meter verlengsnoer op haspel, oranje, 4x Schucko-out, 1x Schucko-in.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Diverse verlengkabels variërend van 1,5meter t/m 3 meter.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x 2meter Schucko [/FONT][FONT=Wingdings]à[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Powercon-in kabel.[/FONT]


Prima setje voor een beginner, heb er nooit problemen mee gehad, en prima geluid! :Big Grin:

----------


## Zweef

Wat een lijsten allemaal zeg, hier volgt een makkelijk lijstje:

geluid:

2 x mackie srm 350 op statief
1 x mackie 1501
JB Systems mixer
HDC 1000 cortex
Denon 1200S 
2x externe HDD


Licht:

1 ADJ LED Punch pro
1 ADJ REVO III LED
1 ADJ MYSTIC LED
1 rookmachine klein
Muziek gestuurd, aan/uit via afstandsbediening.

Ruim genoeg voor de kleine zaaltjes tot 100 man.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Hoe stuur je je lampen aan?

----------


## PowerSound

> DJ Spul :
> 1x Denon 2100F
> 1x Denon 4000
> 1x Ecler MAC90v
> 2x Denon DN-S1000
> 1x Denon X-100
> 1x Shure SM58
> 1x Pioneer EFX-500
> 1x Sony MD
> ...



Is even mooi veranderd, dus even een update :

DJ Spul :
1x Denon 2100F
2x Denon 4000
1x Ecler MAC90v
2x Denon DN-S1000
2x Denon X-100
14x Shure SM58
1x Pioneer EFX-500
1x Sony MD
4x Pioneer CDJ1000 mk3
2x Pioneer DJM-800
2x Rodec 180Mk2

Geluid :
2x AG Audio Pro PS-110
2x AG Audio Pro SW-118


2x AG Audio Pro HCA 3.0

1x Xilica DLP4080


Licht :

32x PAR 56 500W RL (8x T-4)
16x PAR 56 300W (4x T-4)
16x PAR 36 Long ACL 250W
1x Liteputter DX626
3x Martin ATOMIC 3000
2x Robe FOG 1500
1x Robe HAZE 1500
8x Robe Wash 250 AT
12x Martin Krypton
1x Robe CyberControl
1x Avolites Pearl

----------


## DJ Ronald

> [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Antari F80z Rookmachine[/FONT]
>   [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x T-Bar met 2x PAR 64,[/FONT]
>   [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x T-Bar met 2x PAR 64, [/FONT]
>   [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2x ADJ Scanners[/FONT]
> [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec stand-chaser,[/FONT]
>   [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec Inferno,[/FONT]
>   [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT]][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec Black Widow strobe, [/FONT]
>   [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x Showtec DJ-Switch 10F, [/FONT]
>   [FONT=Symbol]·[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1x ADJ LTS-50T Trussbrug 3 meter[/FONT]
> ...





En bij deze ook nog een Denon 2500F erbij! :Big Grin:

----------


## jorre

wij hebben in gebruik:

*geluid:*

rodec mx180mk3
ecler slat 8 (2)
denon dn 1800, dn2100
technics sl 1200
dbx driverack pa, 260
crown/amcron mt1200,ma600,ma1200,ma2400, xit 2000 en 4000
geluid, alles zelfbouw:
topkast 12"/1" beyma (4)
topkast 15"/1.4" rcf (2)
monitor 15"/1" precision devices/beyma

licht:

4 bar par 64 (8)
6 bar par 64 (2)
floorpar 64 (4)
pinspot 12v/50w 4bar (8)
sunstrip (12)
scans 250w msd (6)
pulsar masterpiece 108 (2)
jands event 
enkele foggers en een paar dozijn effectjes(waar is de tijd)
....
fd 34 truss divers
statieven manfrotto

----------


## Malibu Sound & Light

Geluid:

2x rcf art 705AS baskasten
2x Rcf art 312A topkasten
2x pioneer cdj 400 cd speler
xenox muziek computer met touchscreen
1x pioneer djm 800

Licht

10x Martin Mac 250
20x Par 64 led
1x Martin atomic
4x active sunstrip

2x vmb t-074
5x 2 meter eurotruss

----------


## J.S. Coolen

vraagje hoe hang je zoveel licht in 10 meter truss.

Qua licht vind ik het wel erg apart.

1 strobo op 10 MH's, weinig conventioneel licht.

Maar met 10 Mh's kunje wel een leuk feestje doen (ondanks het geringe vermogen), maar qua geluid kom je dan wel heel veel te kort.

Waarom de investering in zoveel koppen? En welke lichttafel gebruik je?

----------


## Malibu Sound & Light

Klopt helemaal.

ik heb de martin mac 250 in een partij overgenomen.
en ja ik ben eigenlijk het meest op pad met een standaard setje

6 meter truss
2x martin mac 250
2x 4 bar par 64 led
en bolletje 40 cm

heb de koppen ook nog niet allemaal tegelijk gebruikt voor mezelf

laats 8 bij een bandje

ik werk met een zero fat frog tafel

----------


## martie

*Phoenix set met 6x sub  en 4x top*

*Clark technick processor, met de nieuwe lijn versterkers CP-4000 en dat 4 x*

*Is ongeveer 12 kilowatt cont*


*Midas venice 240 mengtafel*


*Geluid is prima, tot +- 1500 pers*

*Alleen het licht, en qua meubel zou het nog stukken beter kunnen.*


*Weet helaas niet hoe hier foto;s te plaatsen*

----------


## Max

Martie, foto's kun je uploaden via ImageShack&#174; - Image Hosting en vervolgens op het forum plaatsen met dit icoon: 

Ben wel benieuwd naar je Phoenix set  :Big Grin:  Gebruik zelf de Rx...

----------


## mb-service

In geluid: 
8 x EV baskasten actief SbA 760
6 x EV topkasten actief SxA 360
4 x Baskasten Phoenix PX 2181 hoorngeladen 2x18"
4 x Topkasten RX 212/75    2 x 12"
1 x Processor EV  DC-one
2 x EV versterkers CP 2200
2 x EV versterkers TG5
1 x QSC RMX 2450
1 x QSC RMX 4050 HD
Rodec mengtafels, Denon C.D.-spelers
Effectenrack Lexicon, DBX, BSS,
mengtafel : Soundcraft

Lichten:
40 m quatro truss systeem met koppelstukken
6 moving heads BT 250 S
2 Iroch 7 B  scanners
16 PAR 56 
2 lazers Beglec
smart moon en Smart Beam
Woldstar, rookmachine's, stroboscopen en blacklights.

----------


## feestmuziek

Hallo allemaal, 

Hier dan onze 2 sets

de kleine:

Geluid--

2 x Behringer b1800
2 x behringer b1520
1 x dynacord s1200 versterker
Numark dj setje met 2 x Axis9  en de 602 mixer
Sennheiser Freeport draadloze mic.

Licht--
2 x windup met 2 fourbarretjes par 56 
aan de fourbarretjes kunnen we nog vier licht effecten kwijt
Martin mania ef1i
mushroom
jb systems cubist
martin t-rex
Antari rookdoosje
bellenblazertje

dit alles wordt dan aangestuurd via een 16 aderige multi 
parren met een jb systems 4 kanaals lichttafeltje en voor de effecten vier losse switchkanalen


De grote show

Geluid--

4 x Bird electronic top speakers 15" 400w 
2 x JBL Mpro 225 Sub 
1 x systeemversterker van Palmer (2x700w en 2x400w)
Pioneer DJ setje met 2 x cdj1000mkII en djm800
Sennheiser Freeport draadloze mic.

Licht--
4 of 6 mtr truss (eurotruss)
2 wind upjes
2 x dmx parbalkjes met par 56
4 x martin mania scx500
1500w strobo
martin magnum800 rookdoos

aangestuurd uiteraard via dmx
voor de parren met een showtec 8kanaals lichttafeltje
voor de scans en evt. lichteffecten hebben we VisualDMX


Voor beide shows hebben we een identiek DJ meubel
en afhankelijk van het soort feest gaan er nog bellenblazers en verschillende lichteffecten mee

Gr 

Feestmuziek

----------


## knorrepot

Momenteel niet zo gek veel staan. Als ''discoset'' staat er nog een EV Deltamaxx systeem. 

2top en 2 sub + versterker rackje

Momenteel nog bezig met nieuwe 12'' topjes met bijpassende versterker.

----------


## Roeltej

> lijstje is iets verandert, nu:
> 
> Dateq LPM-7.3
> Tascam CD-X1500
> Denon [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DNM2000R[/FONT]
> Lexicon MPX-110
> DBX 1231
> PCDJ Red VRM pc met Dac-2
> Chamsys MagicQ PC
> ...



Ha leuk, tis weer anders als 2 vorige keren in dit topic,

Weg zijn de sharks, PCDJ (ligt nog wel ergens), Denon MD speler, EW135's, Winners, Ypoc, en Z300.
Tussendoor ook nog wat trackspots gehad, en wat ledtubes.

Geluidset is nu:
Soundprojects GT set, als et wat harder moet
2x Soundprojects X-act + Sp15 voor als et ook wel hard moet, maar met minder volk.
PCDJ is BPM studio met dinges2001 sturing.
en ipv ew135 een EW165 en EW365 voor het draadloze gelul, aangevuld met snoer-Beta58's (zowel echt als chinaduits)

Licht:
Scans zijn Robe Clubscan 250CT geworden
Chamsys hangt tegenwoordig een pc wing aan
parren waren zo afgerammelt dat we er verse zwarte aan gehangen hebben.
Z300 is een Jem 24/7 geworden
verder nog 2 briteq Stagecolor 48's en waarschijnlijk nog een hoop andere troep.

----------

